# Our old Farm



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Made the master gardeners tour this year! Was a great day for our family.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> Wow, that's impressive!


Thanks! It's a lot of work, it's my Grandfathers place God rest his soul. I think he would be proud.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Super looking place! I have no doubt your grandpa would be very proud.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> Super looking place! I have no doubt your grandpa would be very proud.


He could work circles around us! Damn I miss him.....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Damned impressive! Great looking garden!!!! You must have a passel of young 'uns to help hoe that. Makes me embarrassed that I would have a single weed in my small 30' x 40' garden!!! I know it was a show weekend, but still, it looks great, GOOD JOB!!!

Now for the important question, what kind of beer in the beer tent? Next important question, don't you have any rocks over there?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Woody said:


> Damned impressive! Great looking garden!!!! You must have a passel of young 'uns to help hoe that. Makes me embarrassed that I would have a single weed in my small 30' x 40' garden!!! I know it was a show weekend, but still, it looks great, GOOD JOB!!!
> 
> Now for the important question, what kind of beer in the beer tent? Next important question, don't you have any rocks over there?


Lol! The farm is in Stone County very few places that don't have rock here, but that is one. That garden is an effort of my brothers family my family and my parents. No one lives in that house we all gather and work there. I also have a 40x60 kitchen garden at our home.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Well done. Pride of ownership and a good work ethic always tells


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, you guys set the bar pretty high!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

You can all be proud of your efforts, and yes, I believe Grandfather would be very proud.

Bravo!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing the pics! Lot's of Love there!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations on making the tour! After seeing the pics, now I know why they selected your farm. Absolutely beautiful and a great motivator. Thanks for sharing!

About how many people will that feed per year (assuming spring, summer and fall plantings)?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

beautiful!! it gets my mind spinning for sure..cant wait to have a garden & farm like that!! great job!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

21601mom said:


> Congratulations on making the tour! After seeing the pics, now I know why they selected your farm. Absolutely beautiful and a great motivator. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> About how many people will that feed per year (assuming spring, summer and fall plantings)?


With children there is 9 of us with my brothers family and my parents. Several days last year we picked 20 bushels a day of tomatoes. Some is sold but most is given away. Usually get two crops of sweet corn and more potatoes than we could ever think about eating.


----------

